# Boats.net?



## stevedore (Nov 22, 2018)

Not sure if this is the appropriate place to ask, but is boats.net a generally reliable & reputable place to order Honda parts from? 

I ordered a scraper blade for my HSS1332 back in November. At the time, they said it would ship in 2-3 days. It didn't, and now they send me periodic emails saying it's backordered; sometimes with an availability date, sometimes just saying "no ETA". Interestingly, their site still says "ships in 2-3 days". 

And it's a bit annoying that they had no problem charging me for it, even though they apparently didn't have it in stock. 

Just curious...


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

My experience is stay away from sites that are not in the mainstream of legitimate parts and repair. There prices are usually too good to be true. I got beat by such a site, The credit card company refunded my payment, and stated that they don't usually go after amounts that are under $100.
Sid


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

boats.net is completely legitimate, it is definitely not a scammy fly-by-night operation.

Have you tried calling or emailing them? They're open on Saturdays.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What's the part number ??

November :surprise: It's wrong in my opinion to charge you if they don't have it in stock. If it was something custom they had to make that would be another thing.
I don't know your situation but I'd call and get a refund, see if they can then put you on a list to be notified when it's available. Why should they have your money ?
I'd search for the part online and maybe call a local dealer or two. Might be able to get it quicker and if not at least you know the part really is back ordered and there is a shortage. 

:2cents:
.


----------



## gracolcr (Jan 24, 2017)

I am in Canada - I have used them a bunch of times for snow blower parts, no issues, If my part was backordered they gave me option to wait for it or take a refund, I had one package that got lost in the mail, so they reshipped the package to me.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

boats has been excellent for me time after time after time. CALL them and request info/ refund. should not be a problem.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

I’ve used boats.net numerous times and never had any issues. They are definitely legit. You may have fallen through the cracks somehow. I would call and talk to a human...


----------



## stevedore (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I had sent them an email in December & never got a reply. I emailed again yesterday, but will call them tomorrow & see what's going on.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

only issue i have had with them is that they DROP SHIP from the manufacturer , which can lead to many delays ,in this case it seems honda doesn't have the item in stock to start with.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

I ordered for delivery to Canada this past autumn and received the order with no issues.


----------



## lake_effect (Aug 29, 2019)

I’ve used them multiple times without issue.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

DITTO, all the positive comments, i to, have used them many times over the last couple years. Alex


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I sent and Email about their policy and this was their reply:

Hello Mark,

All orders are charged at the time the order is placed. We apologize for any experience that is less than great for our customers. Our availability other than “In Stock” or “One Business Day”, i.e. 1-2 Days is an estimate of the lead time from the manufacturer, who’s location is usually one day shipping from us. We have more product in stock that anyone in the industry, and a higher fill rate than anyone in the industry. The manufacturers do NOT provide live availability in an electronic format that would allow us to better communicate lead time on over ONE MILLION parts. Product that we do not stock, we order from the manufacturer within one business day of the customer’s order, and our first advice of any delay from the manufacturer is after we have ordered the product, at which time we adjust the customer’s ETA, and promptly send an email. During this time, the customer has the option to cancel.

Should you have any further questions or suggestions please feel free to email, or call our toll free number 877-408-1587. Again, we apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you.

.


----------

